# محاضرات جامعية كاملة لمواد الهندسة الكهربائية على اليوتيوب



## أ بـو بـد ر (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لتعلموا كيف تفكر الشعوب الحية التي تتطلع إلى القمة و التي لديها شغف الكمال و شغف الريادة و شغف التفوق 
شعوب لا تعرف المستحيل و تعمل فكرها فيما هو مفيد و لا ترتكن إلى مشاريع مليارية 
بكل بساطة ، أقاموا جامعة حية على موقع اليوتيوب
http://www.youtube.com/user/nptelhrd
شارك في هذا المشروع مراكز IIT أشهر كليات التقنية في الهند
و بالله التوفيق


----------



## eng-sawsan (27 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلا وجزاك الله خير.​


----------



## عماد الكبير (27 يونيو 2011)

*
جزاك الله كل خير والفيدهويات رائعة و الهنود لم يتقدموا من فارغ وشكرا *


----------



## mafathy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مشاء الله جهد رائع مشكووووووور


----------

